# Fantasy Villain Death Match:  Round 4 and Lower Bracket Round 2



## Philip Overby (Jul 7, 2012)

Here's the Quarter Finals and Lower Bracket Round 2.  Vote now!  Fantasy Villain Death Match - CHALLONGE!

4th Round
Magneto vs. Sephiroth 
Darth Vader vs. Anomander Rake 
The White Witch vs. Maleficent 
Ganon vs. The Master 

Lower Bracket - 2nd Round
Black Dow vs. T-1000 
Predator vs. Crom Cruac 
Khalul vs. The Wicked Witch of the West
Thulsa Doom vs. Jarlaxle 
Xenomorph vs. Galbatorix 
Ironmask vs. Lucifer (Supernatural) 
The Joker vs. Anubis (Stargate) 
Artemis Entreri vs. Lord Soth


----------



## Ankari (Jul 7, 2012)

Wait!  I've been voting and just realized something.  How is Anomander Rake considered a villain?  He is a good guy!


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 7, 2012)

Really?  He seemed like a villain in Gardens of the Moon.  That's as far as I got.  

In Erikson's books I can never tell who's "good" or "bad" anyhow.  I really wish I could just finish Deadhouse Gates.  For the love of God, let me finish that book...


----------



## Martinus (Jul 7, 2012)

Darth Vader needs more votes.  Come on, we've got to have the Vader vs. Magneto challenge next round!

I see the force is strong with Anubis this round.  Excellent!


----------

